# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  L'impossibilit de dvelopper une filire renouvelable franaise.

## DonQuiche

Un sujet que j'avais envie d'abord depuis longtemps...

Il y a quelques semaines l'entreprise allemande Q-Cells, numro un europen et numro deux mondial des cellules photovoltaques, a dpos le bilan [1] et ce malgr la politique allemande d'investissements massifs sur les renouvelables. Notre propre pore-tendard national, Photowatt, un nain en comparaison, avait d'ailleurs connu le mme sort avec intervention en dernier recours de la puissance publique pour forcer un rachat par EDF. Qui plus est, pour le Frankfurter Rundschau, la filire olienne devrait suivre  son tour, l aussi au profit de la Chine. [2]. 

Le problme tient en ce que les nergies renouvelables sont devenues en peu de temps un march  relativement faible valeur ajoute, o l'innovation ne perce presque exclusivement que sur les marchs de niche.[3] Dlocaliser la production (comme l'avait fait Q-Cells en Malaisie) ne suffit pas et c'est par les effets de volume que la Chine s'est impose, avec une demande intrieure dix fois suprieure celle de  l'Allemagne, en maintenant les trangers en-dehors de ce march via d'importantes subventions intrieures. [4]. En comparaison, la R&D joue peu puisque les produits aux technologies dsormais anciennes et bien rodes sont les plus intressants, comme le dmontre la Chine qui a faiblement investit en R&D et encore majoritairement sur l'acquisition de comptences dans la filire silicium, leur gros point faible sur ce secteur plutt contrl par le Japon et les USA. [5]  Enfin la Chine a galement la matrise des terres rares (95% de la production mondiale, avec des quotas d'exportation sans cesses resserrs), ncessaires aux panneaux PV et aux aimants des turbines oliennes. [6]

Pour la France c'est videmment un problme : comment construire une filire nationale dans ce contexte quand un gant comme Q-Cells dpose le bilan et lorsque nous ne pas positionns sur les comptences en amont (silicium, cellules PV, turbines, mts : aucun acteur important) ?[7][8] Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet rvlait ainsi qu'aprs quatre annes de subventions  hauteur de plusieurs milliards par an (13 milliards en 2011), 90% des panneaux photovoltaques venaient de Chine et seulement 30% de la valeur ajoute totale (des matires premires  l'installation) tait ralise en France, pour un solde commercial presque exclusivement dficitaire. [9]. Faute de perspectives relles pour faire voluer cette situation, la France devrait donc se contenter de ce maigre tiers et tout miser sur l'installation et la maintenance (Alstom, EDF, STX, sans doute Volia demain), finanant une transition vers les renouvelables aux dpens d'une balance commerciale dj bien mal en point, et que n'amlioreront pas les ncessaires hausses des importations de gaz (ce dont se rjouiront Total et GDF) indispensables  la monte en puissance des renouvelables dans le parc franais pour prendre le relais en l'absence de soleil ou de vent (puisque le nuclaire n'est rentable que s'il tourne aussi souvent que possible afin d'amortir le cot des installations et puisque sa monte en puissance est trop lente pour pallier aux baisses subites de production).

Pour rappel, Sarkozy maintient son objectif de 23% de renouvelables en 2020 (13% aujourd'hui, dont 10% hydrolectrique), Hollande annonant pour sa 37% en 2025. 

PS : Non, je ne soutiens pas Sarkozy. Tous deux veulent encourager le dveloppements des renouvelables, j'ai simplement donn les chiffres. Entre les deux tours cela me semblait pertinent.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> , et que n'amlioreront pas les ncessaires hausses des importations de gaz (ce dont se rjouiront Total et GDF) indispensables  la monte en puissance des renouvelables dans le parc franais pour prendre le relais en l'absence de soleil ou de vent (puisque le nuclaire n'est rentable que s'il tourne aussi souvent que possible afin d'amortir le cot des installations et puisque sa monte en puissance est trop lente pour pallier aux baisses subites de production).


C'est trange, c'est le contraire de ce qu'il me semble (article).

Les barrages hydro avec reservoirs sont le meilleur choix pour le _load following_, capables de passer de 0  100% de leur production trs rapidement, de stocker un excdent de dbit dans leur rservoir pendant des mois voir des annes puis de l'utiliser quand ncessaire, bref, le rve de tout producteur d'lectricit. Cependant, la plupart des centrales nuclaires peuvent varier leur production assez rapidement, dans une bande typique de ~60%  100% de leur capacitquoique j'ai lu que les racteurs Franais peuvent varier leur production plus largement (peut-tre une conception inspire par le nuclaire naval?).

Voir aussi une tude thorique de cas intressante.

Tu as raison que la sous-utilisation du nuclaire  un cot; mme si pouvoir ralentir ou couper ses racteurs doit arranger EDF pour la maintenance (et la scurit). Le gas est assez ractif aussi, mais lorsqu'il doit s'arrter et redemarrer souvent, "gaspille" du combustible, donc le cot augmente aussi. L'idal reste l'hydro, puisqu'un reservoir permet de dplacer la production dans le temps, plutot que de sous-utiliser le barrage.

De faon intressante, il semblerait qu'en Allemagne aussi les centrales nuclaires baissent de rgime lorsque le vent souffle (article, vers la fin), bien qu' l'avenir ce sera evidement du gaz.



> (13% aujourd'hui, dont 10% hydrolectrique)


J'avais en tte un chiffre plus important pour l'hydro, mais il datait du dbut des annes 2000. La part de l'hydro a du reculer par manque d'investissement, alors qu'il s'agit pourtant d'une technologi prouve, non-polluante et conomique. Les resources sont peut-tre trop limites en France.




> Pour rappel, Sarkozy maintient son objectif de 23% de renouvelables en 2020 (13% aujourd'hui, dont 10% hydrolectrique), Hollande annonant pour sa 37% en 2025.


Si l'on considre les projets en cours, et les dlais de ralisation, ces chiffres sont assez peu ralistes. Celui de Hollande paraitrait presque plus raliste, avec le dlai plus grand, sauf qu'il demanderait un chantier massif et un investissement politique sur la dure.

Autre problme pour les renouvellables intermittents (c'est  dire solaire et olien): le stockage. Pour que ces sources d'lectricit jouent un rle important, il faudrait des capacits de stockage par eau pompe adquates, ce qui ncessite de grands chantiers et l'utilisation de sites gographiques appropris. Les autres mthodes de stockage sont soit infficaces (batteries, electrolyse de l'hydrogne), soit prohibitivement chres (volant d'inertie, batteries), ou tout simplement ne sont pas au point techniquement (stockage magntique par superconducteurs).

----------


## DonQuiche

J'ai eu du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu contredis la partie sur les difficults  conjuguer nuclaire et PV/oliennes. Le premier article mentionne certes que les racteurs franais sont aujourd'hui dj sous-utiliss une bonne partie du temps mais cela ne veut videmment pas dire que l'ajoute de PV/olien dans l'quation n'empirerait pas les choses, d'autant que le PV produit hors des pics de consommation. Quant au second article il semble plutt aller dans mon sens en insistant sur les difficults  ajuster la production nuclaire aux chutes de vent.

Note : mes critiques portaient sur PV/oliennes, que je dsignais abusivement par renouvelables. Il va de soi que l'hydro est l'exception remarquable (et peut-tre la gothermie ou les marmotrices et hydroliennes mais c'est aujourd'hui encore anecdotique). 

Sur l'hydro justement, le chiffre rel aprs vrification est de 12% (j'avais balanc le 10% de mmoire). A ma connaissance il y a eu ngligence de quelques petits barrages dont il me semble qu'ils n'appartiennent pas  EDF et le gouvernement avait manifest son intention de redresser la barre il y a quelques annes ; je ne sais pas ce qu'il en a t depuis. Cela tant dit, je ne crois pas que la part de l'hydro ait baisse significativement depuis les annes 2000 et si c'est le cas c'est davantage du fait de la hausse de consommation que d'une baisse de la production. Quant  notre potentiel, oui, il est hlas satur ou quasiment (comme toujours certaines niches pourraient tre exploites mais pas sans consquences et pour un bnfice modeste).

Concernant la dure, je ne suis pas sr que le chiffre de Sarkozy soit si irraliste dans la mesure o la progression des nergies renouvelables suit une loi de puissance. C'est pure spculation de ma part cela dit. Quant aux cinq annes de plus de Hollande, elles vont aussi de pair avec un doublement de l'objectif.

Enfin, concernant la possibilit de stockage de l'nergie par pompage d'eau (STEP), c'est malheureusement une chimre. Un mtre cube d'eau lev  dix mtres ne stocke au mieux 90kJ. Ainsi, la Loire, notre plus grand fleuve (930 m^3/s), permet de stocker  la vitesse de 84MW. En comparaison notre consommation de pointe cet hiver fut de 100GW. On peut ajouter les prcipitations mais le rsultat est du mme acabit : ridicule. Voil pourquoi des "colos" planchent maintenant sur le pompage massif dans les nappes phratiques  grand coup de fracturation hydraulique. Les STEP ne sont que de la com'.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai eu du mal  comprendre pourquoi tu contredis la partie sur les difficults  conjuguer nuclaire et PV/oliennes. Le premier article mentionne certes que les racteurs franais sont aujourd'hui dj sous-utiliss une bonne partie du temps mais cela ne veut videmment pas dire que l'ajoute de PV/olien dans l'quation n'empirerait pas les choses, d'autant que le PV produit hors des pics de consommation. Quant au second article il semble plutt aller dans mon sens en insistant sur les difficults  ajuster la production nuclaire aux chutes de vent.


Je ne contredis pas le fond de ta pense, je constate simplement l'utilisation du nuclaire en _load-following_, souvent il semblerait en prfrence au gaz.

Bien sr, d'un point de vue conomique et mme cologique, on peut se demander  quoi sert une olienne si elle est de toutes faons "couverte" par un racteur qui pourrait donc assurer sa production, en consomant trs peu d'uranium supplmentaire  ::aie:: 




> Enfin, concernant la possibilit de stockage de l'nergie par pompage d'eau (STEP), c'est malheureusement une chimre. Un mtre cube d'eau lev  dix mtres ne stocke au mieux 90kJ. Ainsi, la Loire, notre plus grand fleuve (930 m^3/s), permet de stocker  la vitesse de 84MW. En comparaison notre consommation de pointe cet hiver fut de 100GW. On peut ajouter les prcipitations mais le rsultat est du mme acabit : ridicule. Voil pourquoi des "colos" planchent maintenant sur le pompage massif dans les nappes phratiques  grand coup de fracturation hydraulique. Les STEP ne sont que de la com'.


L tu prends le problme  l'envers, je pense. Le stockage d'nrgie sert justement  stocker, non  produire; je veux bien qu'il puisse y avoir des difficults  remplir initialement les reservoirs, mais une fois pleins il suffit de remplacer les pertes, ce qui ne semble pas tre un obstacle pour les diverses stations de stockage  grande chelle qui existent depuis les annes 70 (voir liste). 

Au passage, le denivell est bien plus important que les 10m que tu envisages:  Bath County, la plus grande station de stockage du monde utilise un denivell de 380m entre ses deux reservoirs.

En plus, rien n'empeche d'utiliser l'eau de mort. Les Japonais ont essay avec succs  Okinawa, mme si c'est une petite station (seulement 30MW pendant 6 heures environ).

Le plus gnant me parait le problme des ractions politiques: j'imagine mal la Rgion Auvergne accepter que le Puy du Dme devienne un reservoir, par exemple.

En Grande-Bretagne c'est encore plus simple, il faudrait utiliser les Highlands de l'cosse et (dans une moindre mesure) le Pays de Galles, si on annonce que ces pays vont stocker l'lectricit de l'Angleterre, le Royaume exploserait.




> Concernant la dure, je ne suis pas sr que le chiffre de Sarkozy soit si irraliste dans la mesure o la progression des nergies renouvelables suit une loi de puissance. C'est pure spculation de ma part cela dit. Quant aux cinq annes de plus de Hollande, elles vont aussi de pair avec un doublement de l'objectif.


Je suis parti du principe que, comme il y a trs peu de chantiers  grande chelle qui ont atteint le stade de l'appel d'offre en France, 8 ans c'est un dlai trs court entre les tudes de faisabilit et la mise en service. Par contre on peut lancer autant de projets que l'on veut, dans la mesure des resources potentielles. Je ne dis pas que ce serait une bonne ide (dficits, tout a), mais physiquement il est plus facile de construire deux barrages en 12 ans qu'un seul en 8 ans, IMO.

P.S. j'ai l'impression que pour les Chinois, au moins, il leur cote moins cher de stocker l'nrgie produite en priodes creuses par eau pompe, que de produire plus pendant les priodes de pointe.

----------


## DonQuiche

Sur l'utilisation du nuclaire en load-following, je n'ai rien lu dans les liens que tu as cit qui montrerait qu'ils sont plus flexibles que les centrales thermiques. Au contraire, implicitement, il semble toujours assum que le thermique n'a pas ce problme, et c'est conforme  tout ce que j'ai toujours lu.

Concernant le stockage d'nergie,  ma connaissance les meilleurs systmes affichent un taux de perte de 10% au cours d'un cycle de pompage-turbinage, ce qui laisse toujours un ratio de 1:100 entre le besoin et la disponibilits (et  condition d'asscher la Loire).  ::aie:: 
Par ailleurs, si certaines stations utilisent des dnivels bien plus importants que dix mtres, c'est du fait de circonstances gographiques exceptionnelles : on retrouve le mme problme qu'avec l'hydrolectrique comme tu l'as joliment dmontr avec ton exemple qui pourrait effectivement contrarier plus d'un Auvergnat. Si bien que mme si l'on peut envisager d'avoir quelques stations de ce genre, la plupart des STEP prns par les colos et qui sont ou pourraient tre dvelopps sont bien de l'ordre de la dizaine ou vingtaine de mtres. (1)
Par contre je n'ai pas compris la remarque sur l'eau morte. J'ai bien t voir Wikipedia mais je vois mal comment l'extraire et o en trouver. Aussi, je ne l'ai pas mentionn : le prix. Dj que le combo ridicule renouvelables + fossiles + nuclaire cotera trs cher, si en plus on doit ajouter du stockage carbone ou des STEP, autant brler les rares usines qui nous restent de suite et achever les pauvres.

Enfin, sur ta dernire remarque, il n'y a  peu prs que dans l'olien offshore o nous sommes "en retard" (puisque, effectivement, nous sommes encore en train d'installer les premiers champs) (2). Mais  ct de a le march du PV est bien mieux dvelopp, et notamment l'individuel, celui qui apporterait la contribution la plus significative. Quant  l'olien onshore (3), lui aussi est mieux dvelopp mme si, au vu de la production par unit de surface, ce sera toujours anecdotique et stupide. Restent les minoritaires, o peu de choses se font. Quant aux barrages, on n'en construira plus ou de faon anecdotique : nous sommes  saturation depuis plusieurs dcennies.


(1) Et puis il y a le dogme illusoire du "produire local" prn par les "colos". Un non-sens total dans une perspective renouvelables mais ce sont les "colos", on a l'habitude.
(2) Et puis les gros chantiers, les "colos" n'en veulent pas. Voir (1).
(3) a bouffe de l'espace, c'est mal, les "colos" n'en veulent pas, sauf au fond de notre jardin. Voir (1). Ils sont gonflants dcidment  vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sur l'utilisation du nuclaire en load-following, je n'ai rien lu dans les liens que tu as cit qui montrerait qu'ils sont plus flexibles que les centrales thermiques. Au contraire, implicitement, il semble toujours assum que le thermique n'a pas ce problme, et c'est conforme  tout ce que j'ai toujours lu.


Plus flexibles sans doute pas, mais suffisament pour le faire--d'o qu'aujourd'hui c'est le nuclaire qui subventionne de fait les oliennes.



> Concernant le stockage d'nergie,  ma connaissance les meilleurs systmes affichent un taux de perte de 10% au cours d'un cycle de pompage-turbinage, ce qui laisse toujours un ratio de 1:100 entre le besoin et la disponibilits (et  condition d'asscher la Loire).


Les Belges,  Coo (prs de Lige, donc avec un gographie pas trop diffrent de bien des rgions Franaises) consommeraient  peu prs 20% plus d'lectricit pour remplir leurs rservoirs qu'ils en rcuperent (selon Wikipdia, donc peut-tre sujet  caution), ce qui n'est pas si catastrophique quand mme. 




> Par ailleurs, si certaines stations utilisent des dnivels bien plus importants que dix mtres, c'est du fait de circonstances gographiques exceptionnelles : on retrouve le mme problme qu'avec l'hydrolectrique comme tu l'as joliment dmontr avec ton exemple qui pourrait effectivement contrarier plus d'un Auvergnat. Si bien que mme si l'on peut envisager d'avoir quelques stations de ce genre, la plupart des STEP prns par les colos et qui sont ou pourraient tre dvelopps sont bien de l'ordre de la dizaine ou vingtaine de mtres.


Bah, je me refere  ce qui existe et fonctionne, pas aux ides fumeuses de gens qui--si je t'ai bien compris--veulent dmolir les nappes phratiques. a serait comme avaler une araigne pour attraper une mouche  :;): 




> Par contre je n'ai pas compris la remarque sur l'eau morte. J'ai bien t voir Wikipedia mais je vois mal comment l'extraire et o en trouver


Pour l'eau "morte": c'est que toutes les grandes stations existantes ont deux reservoirs (un en hauteur, un en contrebas), donc l'eau reste dans un cycle ferm. Elle n'est perdue que par vaporation, mais si le site est bien choisit les prcipations compensent peut-tre (sinon, il suffit de prelever des petites quantits d'eau de temps en temps pour refaire le plein).

Bien sur il faut la trouver, mais sur les annes qu'il faut pour construire les reservoirs il n'y aurait pas besoin d'assecher la loire pour prlever assez d'eau pour remplir une grande station. D'ailleurs, il existe dj quelques stations plus petites (moins d'1GW) en France. L'origine de l'eau me parait un faux problme.

Sinon, on peut faire comme  Okinawa, utiliser la mer, mais le cot de travailler avec de l'eau de mer doit tre suprieur (elle est beaucoup plus corrosive).




> . Aussi, je ne l'ai pas mentionn : le prix. Dj que le combo ridicule renouvelables + fossiles + nuclaire cotera trs cher, si en plus on doit ajouter du stockage carbone ou des STEP, autant brler les rares usines qui nous restent de suite et achever les pauvres.


En mme temps, la plupart des stations existantes ont t construites parce que a couterait moins cher, pour guarantir l'approvisionement lectrique, que de construire des sites de production ddis au load-following/peaking et de gaspiller la production en heures creuses. 

Je pense que c'est un peu comme l'hydro: vu la dure de vie des installation et les cots de fonctionnement, le cot de construction peut tre amorti sur le trs long terme pour donner une bonne rentabilit.




> Enfin, sur ta dernire remarque, il n'y a  peu prs que dans l'olien offshore o nous sommes "en retard" (puisque, effectivement, nous sommes encore en train d'installer les premiers champs). Mais  ct de a le march du PV est bien mieux dvelopp, et notamment l'individuel, celui qui apporterait la contribution la plus significative. Quant  l'olien onshore, lui aussi est mieux dvelopp mme si, au vu de la production par unit de surface, ce sera toujours anecdotique et stupide. Restent les minoritaires, o peu de choses se font. Quant aux barrages, on n'en construira plus ou de faon anecdotique : nous sommes  saturation depuis plusieurs dcennies.


Les barrages taient certes un mauvais exemple (quoique: ils pourraient tre marmoteurs). 

Cependant, si je regarde une grande ferme olienne comme celle de Walney, je vois que 8 ans ce sont couls entre la signature du contrat (en 2004) et la mise en service (Fvrier dernier). Hors en France, il me semble que le premier contrat offshore pour 3GW de capacit nominale (s'agissant d'oliennes, il ne faut pas compter sur plus d'1GW environ de production moyenne) n'a t accord qu'il y a deux semaines seulement. Sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a mme pas d'appel d'offres en cours.

Donc, il me semble improbable que d'autres oliennes offshore seront en service en 2020, vu qu'il n'est mme pas encore dcid dans quelles rgions elles pourraient tre implantes.

L'onshore prend moins longtemps  construire mais la France n'est ni l'cosse ni les USA. Il y a un manque de terrains vides pour implanter les oliennes, et je vois mal les riverains d'un projet l'accepter facilement. Habiter  ct d'un barrage, je veux bien, il y aurait un super lac. Habiter  ct d'une ferme d'oliennes, pour subir le bruit, le rechauffement local, et autres dsagrments? Jamais de la vie.

Certes, les panneaux solaires peuvent tre mis en place rapidement, mais par contre, si on va les utiliser pour autre chose qu'une production d'appoint chez les particuliers, il faudra faire beaucoup de travaux sur le rseau. Et puis, franchement, j'ai du mal  imaginer le photovoltaque fournissant un partie importante de l'lectricit Franaise, et si c'est le cas, les prix vont flamber. Il faudrait accepter que les resources ne sont pas vraiment l....

----------


## DonQuiche

Concernant les pertes lors du pompage-turbinage, il ne s'agissait pas des pertes d'nergie mais des pertes d'eau ! A chaque cycle ! Et pour les systmes de pointe car en gnral c'est plutt 15-30%. C'est donc bien l qu'est tout le problme : avec un tel taux de pertes,  l'chelle du pays, il faut passer cent minutes  absorber toute la Loire simplement pour compenser les pertes occasionnes en fournissant une minute de production !

En somme, avec les meilleurs taux de pertes, en supposant que le stockage ne concernerait au final que 10% du besoin en consommation (pas sans se passer du nuclaire ou des fossiles dans ce cas) et seulement un quart du temps, il faudrait encore asscher 2,5 fleuves comme la Loire. On ne s'en sort pas mieux avec les prcipitations : 600mm par an sur 670.000km, c'est un dbit quivalent  seulement douze fois la Loire. Autrement dit : mme avec des hypothses trs optimistes, un vaste dploiement des STEP requirerait bel et bien de mobiliser  cet effet un cinquime des prcipitations de tout le territoire ou nos trois ou quatre fleuves les plus importants. C'est bel et bien l qu'est le problme et il est dlirant. D'ailleurs, tu mentionnais Bath County, sur la page Wikipedia il est indiqu qu'en priode de recharge l'installation consomme 800m^3/s, un dbit du mme ordre que la Loire. Mais la gographie amricaine tant ce qu'elle est...
EDIT : Aprs on peut envisager la capacit qu'auraient quelques rservoirs de trs grande hauteur : on multipliant la hauteur on divise d'autant les besoins en ressources hydriques. Mais la question se pose alors du potentiel pour de telles installations, surtout si cela se fait au dtriment de l'hydrolectrique.

Comment font les STEP installs ? J'imagine qu'ils mobilisent des fleuves entiers, comme le font nos barrages lectriques, et qu'on a donc simplement choisi de mobiliser cette ressource au profit de l'quilibre de charge plutt que de la production. Je crois bien volontiers que ce soit plus conomique qu'une centrale thermique, ce que je ne crois pas c'est que les ressources soient l pour multiplier ces installations.

Sur le prix, c'est moins l'investissement qui la dissipation d'nergie. C'est simplement un facteur multiplicatif devant le surcot dj engendr par les renouvelables eux-mmes.

Enfin, sur le PV et ta remarque concernant l'absence de ressources, j'ai envie de dire que de toute faon, mme au coeur du Saharah, le PV n'est intressant que si tu as un contrat avec le voisin situ 5000km  l'est. Et malgr cela il demeurera toujours plus intressant de faire du solaire thermique (le rapport est tout de mme de 1:3 pour la rentabilit conomique et elle est galement plus leve concernant le taux d'absorption du rayonnement solaire). Quant au cot du solaire PV, d'ici quelques annes il ne sera pas plus coteux que l'olien sous nos latitudes.

----------


## sevyc64

LE nuclaire est beaucoup moins flexible en mont en charge que l'hydrolectrique et le thermique.

Sur une baisse de puissance, le nuclaire peut compens quasi instantanment en rduisant la production, mais  besoin derrire d'une priode de stabilisation de plusieurs minutes. De mme la remont en puissance prend, elle-aussi plusieurs minutes.
L'hydrolectrique est, lui, trs rapide en mont en puissance, le thermique-gaz* arrive juste derrire pour peu que la turbine gaz soit dj alimente. Plus loin derrire on trouve le thermique fuel*. Quant au thermique charbon, il fait jeu gal avec le nuclaire.

Ainsi, lors des vnements qui sont organiss rgulirement du style on coupe les lumires pendant 5 min, vnements cautionns par les cologistes alors qu'ils sont grandement anti-cologiques, gnralement il est constat une baisse subite de puissance de l'ordre de 15  20%.
Lors de la coupure, les centrales nuclaires se mettent en replis pour compenser la baisse. Mais lors de la reprise, elles ne peuvent pas rpondre (elles mettent environ 20-25min  retrouver la pleine puissance). Pendant ce temps c'est l'hydrolectrique et surtout le gaz qui compensent.

*_La mont en puissance peut tre quasi instantan sur les technologies fuel dans certains cas. C'est notamment le cas dans les installations de secours des hopitaux. Dans ces cas l, les moteurs diesels sont maintenus  temprature de fonctionnement, faiblement ou pas aliments. Le courant lectrique du secteur alimente un moteur entrainant le moteur diesel et la gnratrice qui sont coupl par un norme volant d'inertie. A la disparition du secteur, le moteur disel, dj chaud et entrain par le volant d'inertie peut dmarrer quasi instantanment  puissance optimale.
_

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'ailleurs, tu mentionnais Bath County, sur la page Wikipedia il est indiqu qu'en priode de recharge l'installation consomme 800m^3/s, un dbit du mme ordre que la Loire. Mais la gographie amricaine tant ce qu'elle est...


Sans vouloir t'offenser, tu fais erreur: le chiffre de 800m^3/s fait reference  la vitesse de pompage du reservoir infrieur vers le suprieur. D'ailleurs, l'article prcise bien:



> Back Creek and Little Back Creek, the water sources used to create the reservoirs, have a relatively small flow rate. However, since water is pumped between the reservoirs equally, the only water taken from these creeks now that the reservoirs are full is to replace the water lost to evaporation.


Le Back Creek est un petit affluent du Potomac dont le dbit ne peut mme pas se comparer  celui de la Loire. La compagnie qui l'exploite va jusqu'a dire(source):



> Flows to both streams, Back Creek and Little Back Creek, are supplemented by storage from the station reservoirs. This significantly improves stream flow during periods of drought and enhances the environment for fish and other aquatic life.


Cela n'a vraiment pas l'air d'tre un monstre asscheur de rivires.

Je suis trs surpris du chiffre que tu avances pour les perte d'eau; te souviens-tu o tu l'as trouv?

Globalement, je reste sur l'ide que les plus gros obstacles  ces stations sont la gographie et les ractions des populations.

De faon gnrale, je ne pense pas que les source d'lctricit intermittentes peuvent remplacer les sources fiables; elles peuvent tre utilises en complment pour aider  liminer les combustibles fossiles, mais je ne vois pas une conomie majeure arriver  se passer et du fossile et du nuclaire dans un avenir prvisible.




> (1) Et puis il y a le dogme illusoire du "produire local" prn par les "colos".


L'cologie profonde (_deep ecology_) est une idologie repugnante qui implique que 90% (au bas mot) de la population est "de trop" et devrait "disparaitre" pour que les survivants puissent vivre en harmonie avec la nature, avec leurs panneaux solaires, leurs moulins  vent et leur agriculture de subsistance.

----------


## pmithrandir

je pense que le pourcentage est trompeur...

En effet, il y a plusieurs faon de faire moduler un pourcentage.

Comme tu le souligne, la production est difficile  mettre en place, en effet nous n'avons que peu de maitrise que le photovoltaique.

Je vois plusieurs pistes : 
 - amliorer nos technologies de gestion de l'nergie dans son ensemble, et non pas de l'lectricit uniquement. Les moyens de faire chauffer de l'eau(chauffage, eau chaude) sont nombreux et pas tous dpendant de mtaux rares. Entre les pompes a chaleur, les panneau chauffant... on a dj des moyens dconomie dlectricit colossaux. 
On peut aussi lancer une politique ou le chauffage de l'eau se fait de manire centralise et ou les habitants ont un compteur qui permet de compter leur consommation et de leur vendre l'eau chaude.(une machine qui chauffe 10 000 litres est souvent plus efficace nergtiquement qu'une que 100 chauffe  eau de 100 litres)
 - Diminuer sans cesses nos besoins nergtiques, entre autre en encourageant  moderniser l'isolation et  supprimer les radiateurs lectriques compltement aberrant.

Si on produit 200 sur 10 000, on produit 2% de dlectricit renouvelable.
maintenant,si notre consommation n'est plus que de 5 000, nous produisons 4% dlectricit renouvelable avec les mmes moyens.

Personnellement, je trouve tous les projets bass sur des ressources finie aberrants. que c soit le nuclaire ou les panneaux solaires  base de silicium, on sait qu'a court terme nous ne pourrons nous contenter de cela. Il faut donc essayer d'autres ides.

Je pense galement qu'il y aura dans les 10-20 prochaines annes un norme chocs nergtique comparable aux chocs de 1974 et 1979. Ce jour l, nous serons trs content si nous avons pris les devants pour diminuer drastiquement notre consommation globale(je pense que les ressources seront toutes difficiles  obtenir, les pays allant garder leurs rserves pour eux mme)

Bref, nous dpensons la plupart de notre nergie dans 3 choses : 
 - le chauffage
 - l'eau chaude
 - les transports(voiture, TGV, etc...)

c'est bien la dessus que nous devons concentrer tous nos efforts(et pas sur les ampoules a basse consommation)

----------


## DonQuiche

@MiaowZedong
Avant tout, dsol d'avoir laiss dormir ce topic. Tu ne m'offenseras jamais en pointant une erreur factuelle de ma part, j'avais effectivement lu trop htivement l'article. S'il confirme les dbits totaux ncessaires (celui en phase de production est similaire au dbit de la Loire) il ne dit rien sur le taux d'vaporation et la quantit d'eau devant tre repuise depuis des sources naturelles.
Concernant le chiffre, malheureusement, non, je n'ai pas russi  retrouver la source. Certains sur les taux d'vaporation de lacs artificiels mais rien qui ne puisse tre appliqu tel quel au type d'installation dont nous discutions.

@Pmithrandir
Autant on peut effectivement faire beaucoup pour rduire la consommation nergtique, autant je ne vois pas pourquoi a devrait influer sur la part de renouvelables, sauf en ce qui concerne l'hydrolectrique : que tu aies besoin de 100TWh ou de 1000TWh durant un cycle de 24h, tu as toujours besoin de les produire de la faon la plus adapte. Si les renouvelables ne le sont pas dans un cas, pourquoi le seraient-ils dans le second ? 

Sur la consommation d'nergie elle-mme, c'est avant tout la consommation de confort thermique qui peut tre rduite, via une meilleure isolation, des PAC, du solaire thermique, etc. J'ai plus de doutes sur un rseau de chaleur vu les pertes lors du transport ou le surcot si on minimise celles-ci, sauf dans le cas o une usine proche a un potentiel de cognration. On peut aussi pas mal rduire la consommation d'nergie pour le transport avec des vhicules plus efficaces. En revanche la consommation lectrique est appele  augmenter parce qu'elle absorbera une part des autres consommations : un bon exemple en est la voiture lectrique.

Car tu mentionnais un "choc nergtique" mais a n'existe pas rellement. Tu peux avoir un choc ptrolier, gazier, etc. Et celui-ci peut ensuite se propager  d'autres ressources mais il y a une latence : tu ne peux pas remplacer instantanment ta consommation de ptrole par du gaz, il faut des annes voire des dcennies. Alors, oui, il y aura des chocs, mais ils ne toucheront pas de la mme faon toutes les ressources et l'uranium en particulier devrait tre moins touch.

Enfin, tu trouves les projets bass sur des ressources finies aberrants. Mais ce sont les seuls que nous ayons pour l'instant ! Le scnario Negawatt, qui vise  imaginer un scnario 100% renouvelables sur le trs long terme (et qui n'est pas un scnario cl-en-main  dployer aujourd'hui) plafonne  80% de renouvelables aujourd'hui, sans se proccuper des cots conomiques (et leur scnario coterait *trs* cher) et sans considrer les ressources finies ncessaires  la construction des infrastructures requises par leurs plans : ils ne considrent que la faisabilit technique. Autant dire qu'on est trs loin de pouvoir se mettre aujourd'hui  muter vers une production nergtique qui se passerait de ressources finies. Et comme il faut bien prendre aujourd'hui, avec les technologies d'aujourd'hui, les dcisions ncessaires pour les 20  50 prochaines annes...

En conclusion, je te rejoins totalement sur la baisse de la consommation en ressources finies et notamment fossiles. Mais cela passera ncessairement par d'autres ressources, souvent finies : il n'y a pas d'autre choix.

PS : A notre chelle le silicium n'est pas une ressource finie. C'est le second lment le plus abondant sur notre plante, davantage encore que son frrot le carbone.  :;): 
PPS : En ralit, transports et confort thermique ne reprsentent encore que 60% de la consommation, il ne faut pas sous-estimer la part consomme par l'industrie ou nos appareils lectriques. 
PPPS : L'clairage reprsentait un sixime de la consommation lectrique des mnages et 3% de leur consommation nergtique. Loin d'tre ngligeable ! Tu connais beaucoup de mesures aussi simples que les ampoules basse-consommation qui peuvent avoir autant d'ampleur ? Ne crachons pas dessus, c'tait une bonne mesure.
PPPPS : En ralit il y aurait bien une solution renouvelable, techniquement simple et faisable pour la production nergtique : l'interconnexion mondiale des rseaux. Mais gopolitiquement et conomiquement, c'est aujourd'hui du dlire (Acheter toute notre lectricit aux panneaux solaires du Saharah et d'Iraq ? Ben voyons !).

----------


## pmithrandir

Hello,

Pour le pourcentage, c'est une bte hypothse mathmatique.
Si la base sur laquelle on calcule le pourcentage varie, le pourcentage varie lui aussi.

Si je produit 100, que je consomme 1000, je produit 10%.
Si je produit toujours 100, mais que je consomme 500, je produis maintenant 20% en renouvelable.


Pour ce qui est de l'clairage, je pense que vu les problmes en cours de rsolution des ampoules basse consommation(en particulier le fait qu'elle soient loin des dure de vie annonces... il aurait t urgent d'attendre.
C'est simple, en hiver, dans mon studio, j'avais  : 
 - des plaques chauffantes a 1500Watts chacunes(souvent allumes ensemble pour cuisiner es plats varis) : 150 000 watts
 - un four 1000W allumer environ 5 heures dans le mois : 5 000Watts par mois
 - un chauffe eau qui consomme 5-6000 watts par nuits : 150 000 watts
 - un chauffage, allumer environ 75 du temps de 1500 watts + un chauffage de 500 watts allumer 10% du temps dans la sdb : 1500*18*30+500*2.4*30 = 846 000 watts (trs mauvaise isolation, donc si ca reste pas allum, il fait 16-17 degrs et j'avais les moyens de payer ma facture)
 - 4 ampoules allumes uniquement quand j'tais prsent(une sur deux, j'teins quand je ne suis pas dans une pice) : 300 watts * 1/2*5/24*30 = 31 250

Au final, on voit que mon poste chauffage tait le plus gros consommateur.
J'habite en Roumanie en ce moment et ca se voit sur les factures. L'hiver 120 euros de charges(eau, chauffage, eau chaude...) t 25-30 euros...

Ayant connu des canadiens qui avaient fait isoler leur vieille maison, il nous avait dit que la diffrence tait incroyable.
(rsine injecte dans les parpins)
Du jour au lendemain, ils sont pass de 300$ de chauffage par mois a... un chauffage teint. Ca leur a chang la vie.

Mon souhait serait donc que l'on ne cde pas aux lobbies lectriques et de propritaires qui refusent de changer les kitchenettes bien pratique pour des plaques moins consommatrices, qui refusent de mettre des chauffages efficaces ou d'avoir du chauffage commun, etc...(qui peut tre pay selon la consommation individuelle grce a des capteurs)


Et oui, je pense qu'il va y avoir un choc nergtique qui va e passer comme suis : 
 - une ressource est tarie pour raison gopolitique
 - les autres ressources sont immdiatement en flux tendus, ce qui augmente leur prix et les rends impossible a financer
 - chaque pays compte ses ressource et voit quand il n'en aura plus
 - les pays dcident de conserver leur ressource et de vendre une part moindre de celle ci a linternationale.


Et je peux t'assurer que dans les maisons, si le ptrole manque pour mettre dans la cuve de fioul, les bois de france vont tre rempli de bucherons, que les gens investiront dans des poelles  tout ce qui peut chauffer et qu'on va reporter trs vite une grosse par de notre consommation sur d'autres ressources.

Par ailleur, le bois est une ressource infinie d'nergie. on sait le produire et garder les stocks mondiaux stables.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Hello,
> 
> Pour le pourcentage, c'est une bte hypothse mathmatique.
> Si la base sur laquelle on calcule le pourcentage varie, le pourcentage varie lui aussi.
> 
> Si je produit 100, que je consomme 1000, je produit 10%.
> Si je produit toujours 100, mais que je consomme 500, je produis maintenant 20% en renouvelable.


Oui, c'est mathmatique. Cependant, les energies _intermittentes_ sont soumises  une problmatique qui ne dpend que de leur part dans la production totale. 

C'est le problme d'avoir une source d'nrgie qui produit de l'lctricit "quand elle en a envie" et qui risque d'tre inactive lors des pics de consommation. Hors, autant l'on sait dplacer facilement la production d'lctricit dans l'espace, autant la dplacer dans le temps est difficile et coteux (sauf dans le cas des barrages avec reservoir).

Je pense que l o veut en venir Don Quiche, c'est que si la part d'intermittentes augmente, mme si la production reste stable en termes absolues, le prix du kW/h d'intermittente augmente. L'augmentation se fait de faon plus ou moins exponentielle: passer de 1  2% ne change pas grand chose mais passer de 20  40% serait prohibitif. 

C'est pour cela que le Danemark par exemple ralenti la construction d'oliennes*, ils ont atteint la limite de ce qui est conomiquement viable, en fait ils ont sans doute dpass ce qui serait viable pour un systme ferm, mais ils s'arrangent avec la Norvge et la Sude, pays o l'hydrolctrique pese lourd.

En fait, les Danois ne peuvent supporter leur taux d'oliennes que parce qu'ils peuvent vendre l'lctricit  leurs voisins Scandinaves quand souffle le vent, et ensuite la racheter le mme prix quand il n'y a pas de vent;  toutes fins utiles les Norvgiens et Sudois stockent les surplus Danois dans les reservoirs de leurs barrages. 

Ce modle n'est bien entendu pas gnralisable, et malgr cela, les Danois payent presque trois fois plus cher du kW/h que les Franais (ou le double des Britanniques). 

En sachant qu'ils produisent environ 22%** de leur lctricit grce au vent, je pense qu'on peut oublier les chiffre levs avancs par certains politiques.

*Entre autres: ils sont en train d'arrter compltement l'onshore parce que vivre  ct des oliennes, c'est l'enfer et le peuple ne le supporte plus.

**C'est la part d'lctricit qu'ils produisent, mais ils consomment une part d'olien beaucoup plus faible (voir plus haut sur l'change olien/hydraulique avec leurs voisins).





> Par ailleur, le bois est une ressource infinie d'nergie. on sait le produire et garder les stocks mondiaux stables.


Si on fusille les pauvres, les riches et tout ceux qui ne sont pas colos, oui, tu as raison, le bois serait une source infinie d'nergie pour les quelques centaines de millier de personnes qui ont vot Eva Joly.

Par contre, vu que les prlvements renouvellables sont finis et relativement limits, et qu'en plus le bois  d'autres usages; mme avec la reforestation de l'Europe, le bois est une ressource limite.

De plus, si l'on parle d'cologie, c'est une horreur en termes de bilan carbone, comme une grande partie des biocarburants.

Certains biodiesels peuvent remplacers le diesel fossile en mettant moins de CO2, mais mme dans leur cas, il faut prendre en compte l'utilisation de resources pour faire pousser leurs matires premires. Pour ceux qui prsentent la meilleure efficience, cela reste probablement intressant, mais se reposer entirement ou en trs grande partie dessus impliquerait d'affecter d'immenses surfaces agricoles  leur production.

L'thanol et le bois polluent beaucoup plus que les alternatives fossiles avant mme de prendre en compte leur impact agricole:  proscrire, donc.

Tu as bien sr raison qu'il faut limiter les consommations d'nrgie autant que possible, par l'insulation ou encore des materiels moins gourmands (plaques  induction plutot que plaques  resistance par example), la cognration (lorsque c'est possible), un meilleur urbanisme (pour limiter les dplacements) ou encore des moyens de transport plus efficients (trains, motos..).

Sur ce point, j'spre que tu n'auras pas de contradicteurs, c'est une question de bon sens.

----------


## Barsy

> Pour ce qui est de l'clairage, je pense que vu les problmes en cours de rsolution des ampoules basse consommation(en particulier le fait qu'elle soient loin des dure de vie annonces... il aurait t urgent d'attendre.
> C'est simple, en hiver, dans mon studio, j'avais :
> - des plaques chauffantes a 1500Watts chacunes(souvent allumes ensemble pour cuisiner es plats varis) : 150 000 watts
> - un four 1000W allumer environ 5 heures dans le mois : 5 000Watts par mois
> - un chauffe eau qui consomme 5-6000 watts par nuits : 150 000 watts
> - un chauffage, allumer environ 75 du temps de 1500 watts + un chauffage de 500 watts allumer 10% du temps dans la sdb : 1500*18*30+500*2.4*30 = 846 000 watts (trs mauvaise isolation, donc si ca reste pas allum, il fait 16-17 degrs et j'avais les moyens de payer ma facture)
> - 4 ampoules allumes uniquement quand j'tais prsent(une sur deux, j'teins quand je ne suis pas dans une pice) : 300 watts * 1/2*5/24*30 = 31 250


Petite correction : des plaques  1 500 Watts que tu allumes 100 heures par an donnent une consommation de 150 000 Watts-heure (ou 150 kWh ou encore 540 000 kilojoules)

Bon, je chipote hein, mais tant sur un forum d'informatique, on se doit d'tre prcis  ::P:

----------


## DonQuiche

@PMithrandir
Tu tables sur X panneaux solaires parce que c'est la limite supportable pour Y TWh en fonction du cot de l'lectricit et de sa disponibilit  tout instant. Autrement dit tu as une certaine proportion X/Y idale pour simplifier. Donc si tu fais varier Y, tu dois galement faire varier X. Si bien que, non, en rduisant la consommation d'nergie, tu dois aussi rduire la production par des renouvelables. 

Sur les ampoules basse consommation, les chiffres ne sont videmment pas aussi fabuleux que ce qu'annonaient les producteurs mais il n'empche que a a permis aisment et pour un cot modique de raliser des conomies d'nergie. Certes, a ne joue que sur une petite part de la consommation, bien moins importante que le confort thermique mais c'est aussi beaucoup moins coteux que de refaire tout le parc immobilier franais. Et, oui, on peut rduire de 90% la consommation pour le confort thermique mais a va coter un paquet de fric et tu ne peux pas demander  tous les proprios de claquer des dizaines de milliers d'euros du jour au lendemain. Sauf que ton discours ressemble furieusement a du "y a qu'a" et que tu sembles considrer que tous les bailleurs ont un capital illimit sous le coude et que s'ils refusent d'investir dans des dispositifs qu'ils mettront trente ans  amortir c'est par radinerie.

Enfin, c'est bien joli l'histoire du particulier qui court s'acheter un poil  bois mais va chauffer toute une baraque au poil  bois. Ou te chauffer au bois quand tu habites en appartement. Ou alimenter ta bagnole au bois. Ou ta centrale fossile  l'uranium. La latence est importante et aprs plusieurs chocs ptroliers les cuves  fioul sont encore lgion et le chauffage au bois minoritaire. 

PS : Concernant le "bois ressource infinie" tu sembles n'avoir pas entendu parler de comptition pour les terres arables, une bien douloureuse ralit. Le bois est trs loin d'tre une ressource infinie et si on va tendre les surfaces utilises il faut bien prendre conscience que ce sera au dtriment de certains levages ou cultures et en saccageant des forts  peu prs naturelles pour les remplacer par des arbres plants tous les dix mtres, avec une seule espce d'arbre,  croissance rapide. Pas franchement follichon ou colo. 
PPS : Les lobbies lectriques te proposent un chauffage  base de faibles quantit d'uranium, rclamant peu d'importations et peu sensibles aux variations internationales de prix. On ne peut pas en dire autant du gaz et le tout bois en milieu urbain serait une horreur pour nos bronches. L aussi il ne faut pas simplifier.


@MiaowZedong
Je reviens sur le bilan carbone du bois. Plus la demande augmente, plus on brle et on relche du carbone. Mais plus on plante de nouveaux arbres et donc plus on absorbe. Il peut y avoir des dsquilibres momentans mais in fine c'est suppos tre nul. Cela dit la ralit est beaucoup plus complexe et encore mal connue vu qu'il faut aussi ajouter la respiration de tous les micro-organismes lis aux vgtaux et qui peuvent par exemple du mthane en quantits non-ngligeables. Je ne crois pas qu'aujourd'hui qui que ce soit puisse se prononcer fermement sur le bilan carbone du bois.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi, les oliennes montrent bien un axes que l'Europe devrait prendre depuis des lustres...

Nous avons trs peu de moyens de stockages de llectricit : 
 - barrages d'eau (facile a mettre en place un peu partout en France dailleur)
 - pile a hydrogne(on produit l'hydrogne puis ont la stocke facilement)
 - batterie : totalement inenvisageable  l'chelle d'un pays.

Il existe donc plusieurs choix possible : 
 - une interconnexion forte d'un pays  l'autre, bref, un rseau europen avec des tarifs ngocis de manire amicale. 
Il est en effet courant de ne pas avoir de vent, ou de soleil sur toute la France. Ca l'est moins  l'chelle de lEurope.
 - une diversification des nergies, pour rutiliser peut tre l'nergie mcanique directement.(recrer des circuits courts qui limitent les pertes, le passage par llectricit n'tant pas toujours le plus rentable je pense.
 - une diminution drastique de l'nergie consomme, mais surtout des pics de consommations.

En effet, mme si la France consomme 60MWatts en moyenne, on est oblig d'avoir une production de 100 MWatts pour faire face aux pics de consommations annuels de janvier. En plus, ces pics durent 2 heures... Bref, on est en surproduction toute l'anne pour 10 heures  tout casser... Y a comme un problme.
Comme la majorit de ce pic est compos de chauffage, je pense que c'est a ca qu'il faut s'attaquer en premier. Je ne me fait pas d'illusion, on peut  mon avis diviser notre consommation par deux en 10 ou 15 ans sans trop forcer.(y a assez de chmeur pour que l'tat puisse trouver de la main duvre pour ce genre de projet)

Aprs, je suis sur que l'incitation peut tre directe au consommateur.
Donner par exemple, comme le proposait le front de gauche, que chaque citoyen a le droit aux 100 premier KWatts (valeurs sans base relles) gratuitement(niveau de survie), puis aux 200 suivants pour un prix suprieur a maintenant(niveau de vie correcte), et enfin les autres sur un barme qui augmente de plus en plus. 

Faites comprendre aux gens qu'ils abusent par rapport aux autres, et ils sauront qu'ils peuvent faire des efforts, ou qu'ils y a un problme chez eux.(isolation, appareil gourmands, etc...)

Llectricit coute plus cher a certain moment qu'a d'autre, mais toujours (ou presque) le mme prix pour le consommateur, je ne trouve pas ca logique.

----------


## Barsy

> Il est en effet courant de ne pas avoir de vent, ou de soleil sur toute la France. Ca l'est moins  l'chelle de lEurope.


Veux-tu dire par l que lorsque c'est l'hiver chez nous, c'est l't dans un autre pays d'Europe ?  ::roll::

----------


## DonQuiche

@Pmithrandir
L'interconnexion est exactement ce qui est envisage par l'UE si tu jettes  la roadmap 2050. Cela dit :
* Les effets de foisonnement limitent les problmes d'intermittence mais pas autant qu'on pourrait l'esprer.
* a cote cher : 220% au kWh par rapport  notre prix actuel selon ce plan et en tenant compte des volutions technologique projetes d'ici 2050.
* Certains pays y perdent, d'autres y gagnent : l'nergie c'est 10%  20% du PIB, si bien qu'une petite variation des importations ncessaires suffit  plomber la balance commerciale.
* Voir le dbut du post : si on importe tout depuis la Chine, c'est super pour les chinois mais pas pour nous.

Concernant les chmeurs et l'isolation du btiment... Tu proposes de mettre aux travaux forcs tous les chmeurs en les faisant travailler pour moins que le SMIC ou bien de les rmunrer (et accessoirement de les former vu que c'est un poil ncessaire) ? Si c'est la dernire hypothse, a va coter quelques centaines de milliards. Et accessoirement tu considres comme endetts auprs de l'Etat les propritaires dont les biens bnficieront de ces interventions ou bien tu rembourses ceux qui avaient dj fait cet effort ?

Enfin, oui, on peut mieux faire au niveau de la tarification mais ce sont les locataires et les pauvres qui vont morfler dans ce cas.


@Barsy
Ce que dit PMithrandir se rfre aux effets de foisonnement et est tout  fait juste. Osef de l't et de l'hiver, mme si les panneaux solaires produisent plus en t. L'ide est de maximiser le nombre de fuseaux horaires clairs et d'exploiter le fait que l'Europe toute entire cumule des dizaines de degr d'indpendance dans ses rgimes venteux.

----------


## ManusDei

> Faites comprendre aux gens qu'ils abusent par rapport aux autres, et ils sauront qu'ils peuvent faire des efforts, ou qu'ils y a un problme chez eux.(isolation, appareil gourmands, etc...)


Les locataires aimeraient probablement, les propritaires s'en moquent. Et toute taxe sur les logements mal isols sera reporte sur le loyer.

Il n'y a pas vraiment de solution simple, j'avais vu une tude en 2009 qui disait que si tous les nouveaux btiments taient construits en BBC, en 2050 a ferait au plus 10% des logements.

Forcer la mise  des normes BBC pour les btiments dj construits ? Avec un prt  taux bas (0% ?) pour financer a c'est possible, mais on prte l'argent de qui ? Rquisitionner les logements vides, les mettre aux normes BBC et encaisser le loyer le temps du remboursement de la mise aux normes, pourquoi pas, mais c'est assez autoritaire (et si on en fait du logement social a va tre long, le remboursement).

Exproprier pour refaire ces logements, c'est possible aussi, mais les expropriations a cote trs cher (tu payes largement plus que le prix du march).

----------


## pmithrandir

Barsy, en Roumanie il fait 25 degr depuis 1 mois, je ne crois pas que ca soit le cas en France  :;): 

3000 km, ca laisse le temps de passer d'une dpression(avec du vent) a un anticyclone(avec plein de  soleil)

Pour le plan d'interconnection, je pense que tout dpend aussi de la volont des pouvoir public de limiter la note. Comme disait souviron dans un autre sujet(raction au premier tour) les tats sont des vaches a lait sur les projets, et ca ne serait pas tonnant qu'on puisse rduire la facture par 2 en cherchant un peu en leur laissant des bnfices confortables...

Pour le fait de mettre de chmeur aux travaux forcs, c'tait pas mon ide.
Juste que si vous mettez ce genre de chose en place dans un environnement ou le btiment ne peut pas recruter(parce qu'il n y a pas de chmage) vous allez avoir une demande croissante en face d'une production fixe, cad une augmentation des prix.
Au contraire, en priode de vache maigre(moins de maison construites) on a un secteur du btiment qui a besoin de projet, qui peut recruter sans problmes et qui peut former relativement vite les gens.

En gros, les socits sont dans la merde, baisse leurs tarifs facilement pour rcuprer les contrats, donc c'est le bon moment pour leur demander de travailler pour nous. Quand la situation sera meilleure, ca rendra les choses plus compliques.

Aprs, je suis plutt quelqu'un qui soutient els propritaire que les locataires(trangement, puisque je suis locataire). Mais je pense que l' loi peut voluer sur la dure.
Les incitations fiscale sont facile a mettre en place pour faire en sorte que les propritaire modernise le parc immobilier.

Par exemple, vous prenez la consommation d'un appartement par rapport a sa surface, vous faites une belle chelle avec des consommations acceptables et d'autre non.
Vous donnez des objectifs tals sur 15 ans(qui augmente progressivement) et des avantages / pnalits sur le paiement de limpt. En se dbrouillant bien pour donner une prime aux premier qui modernise et qui lance la machine.

15 ans, ca nous emmne en 2025-2030, ca nous laisse du temps pour voir les choses venir et pour que les propritaires fassent leurs calculs.

On peut aussi passer par la loi et interdire la vente de certains produits peu efficace qui coute a la communaut en rseau lectrique surdimensionner.

Pour l'argument de l'augmentation du loyer, c'est peut tre vrai, mais : 
 - on peut faire en sorte que la croissance soit constante pour au final rendre l'investissement non rentable pour le propritaire pass 2030.(la premire anne a coute 100, la seconde 200, etc...)
 - un propritaire qui proposera un logement de bonne qualit, au mme prix qu'un propritaire qui n'a pas fait les rnovation mais compense la taxe, aura moins de turn over, plus de recommandation, donc un taux de remplissage proche de 100% par des personnes de bonne qualit (qui paye leur loyer) tandis que le second aura des locataires presss de partir avec une relle ncessit de rechercher un locataire(ce qui prend du temps, de l'argent)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> @MiaowZedong
> Je reviens sur le bilan carbone du bois. Plus la demande augmente, plus on brle et on relche du carbone. Mais plus on plante de nouveaux arbres et donc plus on absorbe. Il peut y avoir des dsquilibres momentans mais in fine c'est suppos tre nul. Cela dit la ralit est beaucoup plus complexe et encore mal connue vu qu'il faut aussi ajouter la respiration de tous les micro-organismes lis aux vgtaux et qui peuvent par exemple du mthane en quantits non-ngligeables. Je ne crois pas qu'aujourd'hui qui que ce soit puisse se prononcer fermement sur le bilan carbone du bois.


Je partais sur l'hypothse d'une surface de fort constante. 

Soit on se limite au bois mort, et outre le faible approvisionement et l'effet  long terme sur l'cosystme (le bois ne pourrit pas sur place, donc non-renouvellement de l'humus), la combustion dgage quand mme _a priori_ plus de gaz  effet de serre que la biodgradation ( vrifier tout de mme, le mthane tant beaucoup plus dangereux que le CO2).

Soit on coupe des arbres et l c'est clair, l'effet d'absorption tant essentiellement proportionel  la surface du feuillage, une jeune pousse ne remplace pas un arbre mr, et  tout instant t on aura un pourcentage plus leve de jeunes pousses si on developpe l'utilisation du bois. 

Le bois est sens tre globalement neutre dans la mesure o l'arbre relache en brlant grosso modo le CO2 qu'il a absorb sa vie durant, sauf que si on ne le brle pas sa biodgradation n'en dgagera pas autant. Eventuellement, je suppose qu' terme son carbone sera ingr par des herbivores et expir comme CO2 par eux, mais le bilan carbone de la plante, humains exclus, est sens tre ngatifaffirmation  prendre avec des pincettes, certes, mais si elle est avere montrerait qu'il vaut mieux ne pas toucher aux arbres.

Tout a c'est en supposant qu'on n'en fait pas du charbon de bois, qui, si je ne me trompe pas, est beaucoup plus polluant (mais plus conomique).

Donc _ surface quivalente_ l'utilisation du bois en tant que combustible me parait une mauvaise ide; maintenant si on part du principe qu'on va planter des arbres l o il n'y en aurait pas autrement, certes, cela peut mme tre positif tant qu'on tend les forts. Cependant, cela nous conduit droit au scnario o l'on fusille une grande partie de la population; et quand bien mme,  un moment on ne pourra pas tendre la fort davantage, les terre fertiles tant une resource finie.





> Nous avons trs peu de moyens de stockages de llectricit :
> - barrages d'eau (facile a mettre en place un peu partout en France dailleur)
> - pile a hydrogne(on produit l'hydrogne puis ont la stocke facilement)
> - batterie : totalement inenvisageable  l'chelle d'un pays.


C'est un peu plus compliqu que cela. Don Quichotte et moi en discustions plus haut: les reservoirs  eau pompe requirent une gopgraphie particulire, il serait possible d'en construire quelques un en France  condition de passer outre aux objections probables*, mais pas autant que l'on aimerait.

Il serait physiquement possible de crer artificiellement des reservoirs, mais on parle de reservoirs accueillant des kilometres cubes, avec un dnivell d'au moins une centaine de metres,  creuser et/ou construire entirement. Les cots seraient sans prcdents.

Concernant les piles  hydrogne, d'une part l'quilibre chimique favorise fortement l'eau par rapport au dihydrogne (c'est pour cela qu'il n'y a quasiment pas de dihydrogene sur terre). On est donc oblig d'effectuer la dissociation dans des conditions non-idales qui causent des pertes importantes.

Cela veut dire que l'fficience du stockage par electrolyse de l'eau sera toujours mdiocre:  peine meilleure que celle des batteries d'aujourd'hui, sans doute pire que celle des batteries de demain. Ce n'est pas une limitation technique mais bien fondamentale, l'nrgie ncessaire pour casser la molcule d'eau est beaucoup plus leve que celle dgage lorsqu'on la reforme, donc mme avec un matriel techniquement parfait, les pertes resteraient importantes.

La faon la plus conomique de produire de l'hydrogne consiste  sparer le mthane en dihydrogne et monoxyde de carbone. Intrt cologique: strictement zro.

Deuximement, l'hydrogne n'est pas du tout facile  stocker. Aux conditions normales de temperature et de pression, il fuit  travers la plupart des solides (acier, caoutchouc, plastiques, etc). Pour le stocker, soit on le refroidit  20K (-253 et des poussires), soit on le comprime entre des matriaux qui arrivent  le retenir (e.g. des matrices de nanotubes de carbone) et dans les deux cas a coute cher.

Les piles  hydrogne elles-mme marchent bien, le cot de stockage du carburant pourrait s'amortir mais il faudrait que celui-ci soit disponible, ce qui n'est pas le cas. 

Dans un avenir plus ou moins lointain, avec un ascenseur spatial et une technologie au point pour capter des comtes (ou asteroides de glace), on pourrait envisager d'utiliser le dihydrogne abondant en-dehors de notre plante, mais cela reste de la science-fiction; au mme titre que les autres mthodes de production d'hydrogne  des fins nrgetiques.

Pour le stockage nergtique, aujourd'hui on n'a vraiment que deux solutions efficientes (pouvant dpasser 80%): l'eau pompe et les volants d'inertie.

La premire a dj t discute, on peut dire que c'est bien mais limit. 

La deuxime cote cher car pour conserver l'nergie le volant doit tre sans frottement, c'est--dire dans le vide et surtout mont sur roulement magntique (sans compter les trs grandes quantits de mteaux denses). De plus, il y a des cots importants lis  la scurit: si l'on surcharge un volant d'inertie, il explose, librant toute l'nergie stocke. Lorsque l'on stocke quelques MWh, c'est comparable  une arme nuclaire tactique.  plus grande echelle, il y aurait de quoi faire froid dans le dos.

*au Royaume-Uni, c'est aujourd'hui une impossibilit politiquepeut-tre dans une cosse indpendante,  moins que cela ne pousse les Highlands  la scession. Les habitants des marges de l'cosse se plaignent dj d'tre sacrifis aux envies de renouvellables des villes  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les barrages, il en existe de 2 types : 
 - les barrages contenant des millards de litres d'eau, les retenus de 100 mtres de haut, etc..
 - les micro barrages qui eux sont sur des denivells faibles, voir trs faibles.
On les construit pres d'une source d'eau pour remettre le niveau si besoin, mais le principe est simple : 

Vous avez 2 bassins de taille quivalente.
Vous mettez de l'eau dans le bassin du bas, et vous la pompez dans le bassin du haut lorsque l'electricit n'est pas chere(ou que votre source d'energie le permet)
Lorsque vous avez un besoin lectrique, vous dversez l'eau contenue dans le bassin du haut dans le bassin en aval, pour faire tourner les turbines.

Le denivell peut tre trs faible, l'eau descendra quand mme en redonnant de llectricit.


Si on regarde l'efficacit, on est dans le ngatif. ca coute plus cher de monter e l'eau que ca ne peut en rapporter de la descendre.
Sauf que le fait de dcider quand l'eau descend est toute la force de ce systme, puisqu'il permet de produire de l'nergie  la demande.

On peut par exemple imaginer une pompe mcanique actionne par le vent(un moulin pour ainsi dire) qui remonte l'eau dans le barrage du dessus.

Pour la pile  hydrogne, seul est possible llectrolyse, les autres solutions sont trop couteuses.
Par exemple, vous mettez une centrale de production d'hydrogne dans un lieu a fort potentiel nergtique (sahara, islande, etc...) et vous remplissez vos piles a cet endroit.
Peu importe que vous produisez 10% de ce que vous consommez, vous avez plus d'nergie que vous n'en avez besoin.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour les barrages, il en existe de 2 types : 
>  - les barrages contenant des millards de litres d'eau, les retenus de 100 mtres de haut, etc..
>  - les micro barrages qui eux sont sur des denivells faibles, voir trs faibles.
> On les construit pres d'une source d'eau pour remettre le niveau si besoin, mais le principe est simple : 
> 
> Vous avez 2 bassins de taille quivalente.
> Vous mettez de l'eau dans le bassin du bas, et vous la pompez dans le bassin du haut lorsque l'electricit n'est pas chere(ou que votre source d'energie le permet)
> Lorsque vous avez un besoin lectrique, vous dversez l'eau contenue dans le bassin du haut dans le bassin en aval, pour faire tourner les turbines.
> 
> ...


Oui, nous en avons longuement discut au-dessus. Don Quichotte a mme fait quelques calculs pour l'hypothse des petites stations  ::): 

Le problme c'est qu'avec seulement une dizaine de mtres de dnivell, un metre cube ne stocke que 25W/h. Pour pouvoir assurer 1 GW pendant 4h (soit moins que la moyenne pour les stations actuellement en activit), il faudrait:
 40,000,000 m^3 de reservoir
 11,111 m^3/s de dbit

Pour comparaison, le dbit de la Loire est de 930m^3/s. 

Je te laisse imaginer la taille des installations, le nombre de turbines et le cot pharaonique du projet.

En plus, de telles installations seraient sans doute dcentralises, impliquant un surcot non ngligeable.

1GW pendant 4h, ce n'est qu'un pour cent de la consommation de pointe. 

Par contre, si l'on prend un dnivell de 500m (comparable aux grandes installations Chinoises), on peut assurer 1GW pendant 4H avec un projet 50 fois plus petit:
800,000 m^3 de reserve
222m^3/s de dbit

Le cot en est raisonnable, si l'on choisit un site appropri, tel le Puy du Dme. Malheureusement, non seulement ces sites sont en nombre limit, mais l'on se heurterait aux rticences politiques.




> Pour la pile  hydrogne, seul est possible llectrolyse, les autres solutions sont trop couteuses.


cologiquement parlant, c'est vrai. conomiquement c'est faux, mais gnrer de l'hydrogne  partir du mthane (le procd industriel le moins couteux) produirait plus de gaz carboniques que l'essence qu'on remplacerait  ::aie:: 




> Par exemple, vous mettez une centrale de production d'hydrogne dans un lieu a fort potentiel nergtique (sahara, islande, etc...) et vous remplissez vos piles a cet endroit.
> Peu importe que vous produisez 10% de ce que vous consommez, vous avez plus d'nergie que vous n'en avez besoin.


C'est possible. 

Malheureusement, mme si l'on suppose que le cot du solaire tombe au niveau actuel du nuclaire/hydro/fossile pour une production au Sahara* il faudrait  peu prs deux fois plus d'lectricit que l'on n'en consommera dans les piles  hydrogne.  cela il convient d'ajouter les cots de transports, plusieurs fois plus levs que pour les combustibles fossiles ( quantits d'nergie gales). 

Au final, cela reviendrait  multiplier les cots d'nergie par 4, mme si l'lectricit d'origine ne cote pas plus cher. Le choc serait sans doute rude pour les mnages modestes. 

Il me parait plus raliste de connecter les panneaux solaires du Sahara au rseau via des cables trs haute tension. Le Sahara pourait fournir, au bas mot, quelques dizaines de TW guarantis, sans doute de quoi approvisionner l'Afrique et l'Europe. Pour cela, il "ne faut que" diviser le prix du solaire, expulser/tuer les nomades, tablir les conditions politiques ncessaires pour transformer le Sahara en une immense centrale solaire, et qu'on puisse s'y fier...


*Hypothse fantaisiste  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, tu vois trop grand pour les barrages.

Ce dont je te parle, c'est 50 000 barrages de quelques  20 000m3 (soit 100*100*2mtres de haut.)

Ca produit trs peu, il est vrai, mais tu en a 50 000 sur toute la France, relie aux rseaux locaux.
Je ne sais pas trop comment calculer les watt stocks... sur 1 ou 2 mtres de dnivels.

Mettons 5 watts/h / m3=>100 000 watts / h

Tu as 50 000 stations de ce type , donc a te fait : 
5 000 000 000 watts/h de puissance immdiate soit 5 000 MW, qui te couteront 600MWatt la nuit a recharger(quand les centrales nuclaires s'emmerdent ferme...)

N'oublie pas que tes centaines de mtre de haut, il va falloir refaire monter l'eau a ce niveau la aprs... et la on sait pas faire  part de laisser la pluie faire son boulot...(ou du moins pas sans dpenser une nergie folle)

Pour la pile  hydrogne, le but est uniquement de propulser des vhicules, ce n'est pas crdible pour les autres utilisations.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ca produit trs peu, il est vrai, mais tu en a 50 000 sur toute la France, relie aux rseaux locaux.
> Je ne sais pas trop comment calculer les watt stocks... sur 1 ou 2 mtres de dnivels.


Approximativement 9kJ/(m^3*m), soit 2.5Wh/m^4.



> Tu as 50 000 stations de ce type , donc a te fait : 
> 5 000 000 000 watts/h de puissance immdiate soit 5 000 MW, qui te couteront 600MWatt la nuit a recharger(quand les centrales nuclaires s'emmerdent ferme...)


Tes 5GW, tu ne les as que pendant une heure avec ton projet. Alors que dans la vie relle, les stations de pompage sont cres avec une reserve de 4  8h.

Pour le raliser il faut: 
500km de reservoirs en bton de 2m de haut. (environ 0.1% du territoire)
500km de "piscines" de 2m de pronfondeur (donc total 0.2% du territoire)
50,000 turbines reversibles de 100kW
Relier 50,000 nouveaux sites au rseau (50,000 transformateurs, des milliers de kilomtres de cables)
1,000,000,000m^3=1km^3 d'eau.

 premire vue, le prix serait prohibitif. Sans compter l'objection de Don Quiche plus haut: avec un tel volume d'eau mis en jeu, le renouvellement de l'eau devient non-ngligeable.





> N'oublie pas que tes centaines de mtre de haut, il va falloir refaire monter l'eau a ce niveau la aprs... et la on sait pas faire  part de laisser la pluie faire son boulot...(ou du moins pas sans dpenser une nergie folle)


Euh...sans vouloir t'offenser, je te conseille de relire plus haut. Les centaines de mtres de hauteur, c'est ce qui existe (et qui fonctionne plutt bien).

L'eau monte avec des turbines reversibles. Le cot nergtique, en pourcentage de l'nergie stocke, ne varie pas avec la hauteur (pourquoi le ferait-t-il?). Le cot des installations sans doute, mais cela reste une toute petite fraction du cot des installations beaucoup plus grandes que tu suggres.




> Pour la pile  hydrogne, le but est uniquement de propulser des vhicules, ce n'est pas crdible pour les autres utilisations.


C'est crdible pour les vhicules mais a coute environ cinq fois plus cher que l'essence (pour le carburant + stockage, sans compter le cot suprieur du vhicule). Bien sr, on peut faire jouer la fiscalit, mais l'tat devrait rattraper le manque  gagner sur d'autres taxes; ou alors on coupe des services publics et les particuliers feront face  davantage de dpenses directes (avec des gagnants et des perdants, comme toujours).

Malheureusement, la taille, le poids et l'effet gyroscope des volants d'inertie jouent contre eux. On peut eventuellement les envisager pour des vhicules hybrides, un peu comme l'Ampera/Volt avec un volant au lieu des batteries. Je crois que sur le long terme cela reviendrait moins cher: un volant d'inertie sans frottement dure des dizaines d'annes, et perd moin d'nergie qu'une batterie. 

Sinon, les batteries progressent. Elles surpasseront peut-tre les cellules  hydrogne  l'avenir.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour les petits barrages, j'avais lu l'ide il y a quelques annes... Le but n'tant pas dailleur de transporter l'electricit loin, mais de la garder pour la consommation locale. (2 mtrs de dnivels, ca se fait partout)
0.1*0.1 = 0.01km * 50 000 = 500km = 20km/25km... pas autant que ce que tu penses je crois...

Et la rserve n'est prvu que pour faire face a des pics soudains, pas a des pics important sur la dure.(genre les 10 minutes difficiles de 20h  :;):  )

----------


## zaventem

[mode_n_importe_quoi]

Je viens d'avoir l'ide du sicle en vous lisant :

Mettons un m d'eau en orbite, un objet en orbite tant un objet qui chute de manire perptuelle vers la terre et que la distance est le produit de la vitesse par le temps, on peut en conclure assez facilement que l'on obtient de l'eau qui tombe d'une hauteur infinie. Puisque e = m*g*h, on a  l'arrive une quantit d'nergie elle aussi infinie.

Y a plus qu'a trouver le moyen d'en rcuprer une partie (mme infinitsimale, a suffira)

 ::aie:: 

[/mode_n_importe_quoi]

----------


## Barsy

> [mode_n_importe_quoi]
> 
> Je viens d'avoir l'ide du sicle en vous lisant :
> 
> Mettons un m d'eau en orbite, un objet en orbite tant un objet qui chute de manire perptuelle vers la terre et que la distance est le produit de la vitesse par le temps, on peut en conclure assez facilement que l'on obtient de l'eau qui tombe d'une hauteur infinie. Puisque e = m*g*h, on a  l'arrive une quantit d'nergie elle aussi infinie.
> 
> Y a plus qu'a trouver le moyen d'en rcuprer une partie (mme infinitsimale, a suffira)
> 
> 
> ...


Le problme, c'est qu'en rcuprant l'nergie, tu freineras l'eau qui du coup risque de perdre son orbite et de tomber sur Terre.

En fait, quand l'eau fait tourner les pales d'un gnrateur en tombant (principe du barrage), la vitesse donne aux pales est prise  celle de l'eau.

Bref a marche pas quoi.  ::aie:: 

J'espre toutefois que mon message ne sera pas un frein  ton imagination orbitale  ::P:

----------


## zaventem

Boh, comme on a une nergie infinie, il suffit d'en prendre une partie pour r-acclrer l'eau  ::aie:: 

Non, le gros problme auquel je n'avais pas penser c'est que si l'eau tombe, elle viendra s'craser sur la terre et je ne sais pas si on pourrait faire face  une problme d'une telle ampleur.

----------


## unknow0

> Boh, comme on a une nergie infinie, il suffit d'en prendre une partie pour r-acclrer l'eau 
> 
> Non, le gros problme auquel je n'avais pas penser c'est que si l'eau tombe, elle viendra s'craser sur la terre et je ne sais pas si on pourrait faire face  une problme d'une telle ampleur.


elle devrais s'vaporer en entrant dans l'atmosphre non?

mais bon aprs faut renvoyer de l'eau la haut :p

----------


## Barsy

> Boh, comme on a une nergie infinie, il suffit d'en prendre une partie pour r-acclrer l'eau 
> 
> Non, le gros problme auquel je n'avais pas penser c'est que si l'eau tombe, elle viendra s'craser sur la terre et je ne sais pas si on pourrait faire face  une problme d'une telle ampleur.


En fait non, l'nergie d'un satellite n'est pas infini. Tu l'as dit, c'est E = m*g*h. h est gal  la distance entre la Terre et le satellite.
Et vu que le satellite se dplace, il y a en plus E = m*v.

Si on essaie de rcuprer l'nergie du satellite, on va donc le ralentir ou le rapprocher de la Terre. Et comme l'orbite est un quilibre entre la vitesse d'un objet et sa distance par rapport  la Terre, il risque donc soit de tomber si on lui prend de l'nergie cintique, soit de quitter l'orbite si on lui prend de l'nergie potentielle.

Bref, a marche toujours pas quoi.  ::aie::

----------


## zaventem

> elle devrais s'vaporer en entrant dans l'atmosphre non?


C'est bien a le problme, la vapeur d'eau est un terrible gaz  effet de serre.
Note que si la terre se rchauffe, on fera des conomies de chauffage.


@Barsy, 
Je sais bien mais bon, le mouvement perptuelle est un peu dpass, j'essaye de le moderniser un peu ;-)

----------


## sevyc64

La vapeur d'eau dans l'atmosphre contribuera  la cration de nuage et donc de pluie.

Bien rpartie, elle contribuera  lutter contre la scheresse et fera globalement lgrement baisser la t, mal rpartie elle favorisera les inondations et catastrophes naturelles.

Donc on peut avoir du bon ou du moins bon.

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais d'une bonne ide au dpart, je serais prt  dire que pour quilibrer, on aura les consquences les moins bonnes. Mon cot pessimiste sans doute  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> (...) Note que si la terre se rchauffe, on fera des conomies de chauffage. (...)


Ai vu quelque part que a perturberait grave le Gulf Stream, qui maintient en Europe un climat tempr ; si plus de Gulf Stream --> priode glaciaire.
Paradoxal, isn't ?  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Salut,
> 
> Ai vu quelque part que a perturberait grave le Gulf Stream, qui maintient en Europe un climat tempr ; si plus de Gulf Stream --> priode glaciaire.
> Paradoxal, isn't ?


Ce ne serait pas  proprement parler une priode glaciaire, car les effets ne seraient en tout tat de cause pas mondiaux, encore moins la glaciation sans prcdent vue dans un certain film  succs  :;): 

En cas de "mort" du Gulf Stream, l'Europe connaitrait sans doute un climat comparable aux rgions d'Amrique du Nord et d'Asie situes aux mme latitudes. Pour rappel, Madrid et New York ont la mme lattitude, mais pas du tout le mme climat.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Salut,
> 
> Ai vu quelque part que a perturberait grave le Gulf Stream, qui maintient en Europe un climat tempr ; si plus de Gulf Stream --> priode glaciaire.
> Paradoxal, isn't ?


Non.

D'une part, la suppression du Gulfstream n'entrainerait aucune priode glacaire mais juste un refoidissement local de l'Europe du Nord. (en gros, le climat de la Norvge se rapprocherait de celui du Canada  la mme latitude, idem pour la Bretagne dont le climat se raprocherait sans doute de celui du New Jersey).

Par ailleurs, certaines tudes semblent suggrer qu'on aurait quelque peu exagr l'effet du Gulfstream, et par voie de conssquence l'impact de sa disparition.

En revanche, je n'ai pas d'opinion sur le crdit  accorder aux tudes en question. (premire question : par qui ont-elles t commandites ?  ::):  )

----------


## pmithrandir

pour le climat, il ferait un peu plus froid que ca.

Brest : lattitude 48N
Montreal : 45N
Bordeaux : 44N
Toronto : 43N

Et les temperatures : 
Toronto : -20/-25 l'hiver, 30/35 l't
Montreal : -30/-40 l'hiver, 30-35 l't...

Pour y avoir vcu, ca change pas mal de choses, et surtout, toute larchitecture de nos villes est a mettre  la poubelle.
Developpement de villes souterraines, daccs chauffs aux centres importants, prvoir des structures de dneigement importantes(le budget de sel se compte en millions de dollars a toronto, et c'est pas montreal)
Avoir aussi une vie conomique ralentie l'hiver et acclre l't(cad le contraire de la France) etc...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> pour le climat, il ferait un peu plus froid que ca.
> 
> Brest : lattitude 48N
> Montreal : 45N
> Bordeaux : 44N
> Toronto : 43N
> 
> Et les temperatures : 
> Toronto : -20/-25 l'hiver, 30/35 l't
> ...


Il y a tout de mme la diffrence entre un climat continental and un climat ocanique  prendre en compte, ce ne serait pas exactement la mme chose.

----------


## Bluedeep

> pour le climat, il ferait un peu plus froid que ca.
> 
> Brest : lattitude 48N
> Montreal : 45N
> Bordeaux : 44N
> Toronto : 43N
> 
> Et les temperatures : 
> Toronto : -20/-25 l'hiver, 30/35 l't
> Montreal : -30/-40 l'hiver, 30-35 l't......


La simple comparaison latitude  latitude n'est pas vraiment pertinente. Mme avec un modle ultra simplifi il y a beaucoup plus de paramtres : longueur des cotes/surface des terres, altitudes moyennes des blocs continentaux, circulation atmosphrique globale, circulation ocanique, etc ....

----------


## DonQuiche

Dans la foule du post de dpart... Les tats-Unis viennent d'imposer des taxes douanires sur les cellules solaires chinoises allant de 31%  250% selon le producteur. Ce qui semble une fois de plus corroborer l'ide que sans de semblables mesures il serait impossible de faire merger une industrie nationale. Et ce alors mme que les US ont de beaux atouts au dpart, notamment une forte industrie du silicium, d'importants investissements publics en R&D dans le domaine et leurs propres gisements de terres rares.

EDIT: Corrections suite aux remarques de Miaow Zedong et sevyc64.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans la foule du post de dpart... Les tats-Unis viennent de lever des taxes douanires sur les cellules solaires chinoises allant de 31%  250% selon le producteur. Ce qui semble une fois de plus corroborer l'ide que sans de semblables mesures il serait impossible de faire merger une industrie nationale. Et ce alors mme que les US ont de beaux atouts au dpart, notamment une forte industrie du silicone, d'importants investissements publics en R&D dans le domaine et leurs propres gisements de terres rares.


Ils levent ou ils imposent les tariffs douaniers?

EDIT: dsol, ce n'tait pas clair pour moi, j'ai vu depuis qu'ils les imposent parce que leurs cours ont reconnus les Chinois coupables de ventes  perte.

Ce qui suppose que les Chinois sont prts  dpenser de l'argent aujourd'hui pour dtruire les industries photovoltaques des autres pays, sans doute pour pouvoir profiter d'un march captif demain...

----------


## sevyc64

> .... notamment une forte industrie du silicone silicium,


Attention aux faux amis  :;):

----------


## DonQuiche

Damned ! Merci  vous deux.  :;): 
@Miaow Zedong : j'ai pens  l'expression "lever des impts" mais, effectivement, pour les taxes, le sens en est boulevers. Concernant les ventes  pertes, il faudrait vrifier si c'tait dj le cas lors de l'essor du march ou si c'est temporaire dans un contexte de forte contraction de la demande europenne.
@Sevyc64 : Je n'en reviens pas de m'tre encore fait prendre. Trop d'anglais tue le franais (silicon = silicium, silicone = silicone).  ::(:

----------


## sevyc64

> @Sevyc64 : Je n'en reviens pas de m'tre encore fait prendre. Trop d'anglais tue le franais.


Et oui !

_Anglais --> Franais_
Silicon --> Silicium
Silicone*/Silicones --> Silicone
Silicat --> Silice


* Silicone est normalement trs peu utilis dans les pays anglo-saxon, car "le" silicone n'existe pas en tant que tel. Silicone est une famille de produits chimiques. Les anglo-saxons parlent correctement et disent "les" silicones

----------

